# How long does it take to treat/cure round & whip worms



## GBrown62 (Nov 28, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago we took our rescued 5 month old Chow mix pup to the Vet for a very watery stool issue and found out she had a belly full of round & whip worms. They prescribed 3 each Sirenges with 6mls of Panacur and told be to inject the meds in her mouth once a day for 3 days after she eats. After a few days we noticed that her stool is no longer watery but more like a thick pile of pancake batter.

How long should it take before her stool gets round ?
How long should it take to deworm her ?


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its very common for puppies to have worms. Fenbenzadole is the active ingredient in Panacur. I use SafeGuard for horses to deworm all my cats and dogs because we have "a zoo" here and its a safe and inexpensive way to do it. (Safe-Guard Horse De-wormer dose: 1 ml [which contains 100 mg active ingredient] per 5 lbs of pet body weight.) For puppies, my vet recommends monthly deworming for the first four months of age and then deworming of all dogs four times per year, which I understand is the Canadian guideline. (My indoor-only cats are dewormed twice per year.) My vet tells me the American vet association recommends monthly deworming for all dogs. I wonder if worms die in the environment here because of our cold winters, thus Canadians not needing to deworm as often. Worms can be transmitted from dogs to cats and humans, so this is a health issue for the whole family.


----------



## brighteyedgirl99 (Jan 20, 2012)

We also rescued our 9 month old lab mix and he had vomiting issues and vomited up some roundworms. When we took him into the vet they gave his medicine there. Our vet told us that initial dose will get the adult worms then in three weeks we need to bring in a stool sample and another dose will be given to kill any larvae unless of course he still has adult worms then he will need additional doses.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

From my friend who is a vet in another city. 

_A recent study done in Calgary (2010) showed that we are doing better with our deworming, but that 5% of randomly tested dogs here are still positive for roundworm (750 tested). Deworming should be done 4 times yearly for low risk dogs and MONTHLY for high risk dogs (those that go to day cares/kennel/off leash parks, travel outside AB/SK or that have regular contact with children under the age of 5)! A Maritime study done a few years ago showed that 17% of children tested positive for dog roundworm antibodies meaning they had ingested enough eggs from dog feces to elicit an antibody response!_


----------



## firefly (Feb 1, 2012)

We fostered a dachshund with whipworms down in Florida. She had to have 3 doses of Panacur right away, 3 more doses 3 weeks later, and then 3 more doses 3 months later (although the woman that adopted her said her vet said this last set of dosing wasn't necessary). She was also put on Interceptor which prevents against heartworm, ringworm, roundworm and whipworm.

Her stool was normal a day or so after her first dose.


----------



## GBrown62 (Nov 28, 2011)

Welppppp......watched her take a few dumps today and her stool has finally started coming out normal. No more cow patties **thank God**. I decided to keep feeding her her Blue Buffalo Puppy dry and she's starting to fatten up around her rib area. I'll be taking her back in to the Vet next weekend for her 3 week re-check with her stool sample with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Our puppy from a rescue came loaded with worms too. I use Safeguard liquid goat wormer for our dogs, cheaper and easier than the canine version and easier to dose and dispense than the equine paste. We also treated again at 3 weeks and again at 3 months...due the the parasites' lifecycles, you need to do that to really get rid of them. Also pick up all poop from the yard and dispose of it, so you don't have worm eggs and larva in your soil. People can pick up some worms from walking barefoot on contaminated soil. I found that Molly had sloppy poops, with worms in them for the first two days of worming, then her poops looked normal again. 

I otherwise worm only if I see symptoms of it, instead of on a regular schedule. I brought our older ACD mixes poops in, along with the puppy's, when checking for successful worming, old dog always had clean poops, so I don't have any reason to believe there are lots of them in our environment, except what came in in the puppy. I bring the vet a stool sample once a year in any event.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

A bit off topic, but I'm going to start using diameticus earth on the dogs and cats here soon, on a daily basis, to see if it helps keep the flies down in the summer between cleanups etc. as well as worm prevention. It's a natural option for worms etc.


----------

